# diy co2 system



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

What do u use to plug the hole in your 2 liter soda bottle to prevent any leak
of co2 gas?

thanks

dp


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Giant globs of silicone glue.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Melt a hole in the bottle cap with a 3" common nail. Cut the silicone tubing at an angle and poke it through the hole. Yank the tubing through the rest of the way with a pair of pliers. Works every time as long as your hole is small enough.


----------

